# Poppy's first coat



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

After countless recommendations I took the plunge and bought Poppy an Equafleece. She let me put it on her, but unless I distracted her with the football she would just try and pull it off.  Hopefully she'll appreciate it when it gets cold enough to wear it on her walks.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice Poppy  that colour really suits her.

She will probably be fine with the coat on and out of the door approach


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice Poppy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks very sweet 
Kiki used to wear my old JRT's equafleece coat, but once it got muddy and she had grown a bit I got her one of their dog suits as it keeps so much more of them dry and clean!

I got her the 18-20" dog suit and it was big and baggy on her initially , but is now a snug fit


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Marzi said:


> She looks very sweet
> Kiki used to wear my old JRT's equafleece coat, but once it got muddy and she had grown a bit I got her one of their dog suits as it keeps so much more of them dry and clean!
> 
> I got her the 18-20" dog suit and it was big and baggy on her initially , but is now a snug fit


Kiki looks great in her doggy suit. I'm hoping Poppy gets used to her coat as I would love to get her a doggy suit, but will wait until I know she won't try to rip it off first. She's a strong headed little madam when she wants to be.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh baby Kiki and your JRT.... I'm sure you've said it before - but what's her name?
It's strange ( but lovely) seeing that trio of your dogs, obviously I'm used to dot been in the trio, have you always had 3 pooches in the family unit? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poppy looks adorable in her coat, she looks just as adorable naked!!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhhh baby Kiki and your JRT.... I'm sure you've said it before - but what's her name?
> It's strange ( but lovely) seeing that trio of your dogs, obviously I'm used to dot been in the trio, have you always had 3 pooches in the family unit? X


That JR was actually my neighbour's dog Mac the Jack. I used to get him when I got home from work around 1;30 and he'd spend til 6:00pm with me as his owner worked 3 days a week.
My JR was a gorgeous scruffy wire haired baggage known as Puff, Kiki came to fill the enormous hole that was left in our lives after Puff was PTS at 16 and a half.

Mac and Puff were great friends and I like to think of them pottering along together sniffing sniffs at the Rainbow Bridge.

I don't like just having one dog - had two GSDs, then when one died got Puff, then got our rescue thug Hooch so had 3, when original GSD died got Inzi - back to three, then Hooch died too soon (cancer ) and Puff was too old for a puppy.. so Inzi was a lonely only for a couple of months between Puff going and Kiki arriving...


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

They look like a lovely pair. 

Oh Marzi, dogs do mend and break our hearts in equal measure don't they. :hug:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous Marzi  I especially love scruffy little jack russells 

Molly just has the tankie rather than the full body suit


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow that looks like a wonderful extreme dog walk that Molly is enjoying, wish I was there too


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It was the best photo of her in her tankie I could find - she went rock climbing while everyone else played on the sand on the beaches in wales last year  I really did not fancy climbing up to rescue her if she had got stuck at any point as the rocks were every bit as sharp as they look


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just catching up - love Molly on the rocks, fab pic.
And Of course I can recall puff now!! - billy keeps asking for a third..... & a motorbike, I think I'll get him the motorbike!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Gorgeous Marzi  I especially love scruffy little jack russells
> 
> Molly just has the tankie rather than the full body suit


This pic should be used in an advert for extreme sports wear for extreme dogs! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the pic of mac the jack and puff pottering along the beach!

Molly is definitely an off-roader 

Marzi, did you ask equafleece to add the reflective stripe to the suit?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There is reflective strip only on the fluorescent pink and day glow yellow equafleece dog suits. I have written in their comment box about how I think they should add it to all of the dog coats - but so far no joy.
Fairlie commented on adding some - but - it would look very home done if I did it 

It makes such a difference, I don't understand why it isn't standard.

I love the pic of Puff and Mac on the beach too - they were just like a little old couple companionably pottering along, where ever we walked the two if them would be together investigating sniffy places


----------

